# Error X11

## m0nT3cR1s70

Saludos:

Deseo instalar X11 en mi distro Gentoo para eso sigo las instrucciones de: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/xorg-config.xml

Sin embargo me envía el siguiente error al ejecutar el comando startx:

X.Org X Server 1.13.1

Release Date: 2012-12-13

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 3.5.7-gentoo i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux localhost 3.5.7-gentoo #1 SMP Fri Feb 8 12:29:38 Local time zone must be set--see zic m i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 real_root=/dev/sda3

Build Date: 08 February 2013  05:11:15PM

Current version of pixman: 0.28.0

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Feb  8 17:22:31 2013

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

Initializing built-in extension XTEST

Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

Initializing built-in extension SYNC

Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

Initializing built-in extension RENDER

Initializing built-in extension RANDR

Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

Initializing built-in extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

Initializing built-in extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

Initializing built-in extension RECORD

Initializing built-in extension DPMS

Initializing built-in extension X-Resource

Initializing built-in extension XVideo

Initializing built-in extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DGA

Initializing built-in extension XFree86-DRI

Initializing built-in extension DRI2

Loading extension GLX

Fatal server error:

no screens found

(EE) 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

	 at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

(EE) 

Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

Cuento con una tarjeta Nvidia y la configuracion de mi archivo make.conf es:

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist -gtk -gnome qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo rsync://rsync.gtlib.gatech.edu/gentoo ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/"

#Soporte para el teclado

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

#Soporte para tarjeta de video

VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau"

Se supone que debo confirgurar el archivo xorg.conf usando el comando:

xorgcfg sin embargo no puedo utilizarlo no esta dentro de lo instalado.

Espero puedan ayudarme por que ya me la pase un buen rato tratando de solucionar el problema y no me resulta nasa.

SALUDOS

----------

## tuxtor

A veces en el archivo /var/log/Xorg.0.log hay mas detalles al respecto del error, seria bueno que lo compartieras tambien.

Respecto al xorg.conf actualmente ya no es obligatorio y podrias probar de usar las X sin el

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola, tenia ese problema hasta hace un par de días y resulto ser que es problemas en el BIOS que hace una llamada distinta, juega con cambiarlo a onboard primero y luego juega con las otras dos opciones que hay, se que en mi caso onboard funciono a la primera.

----------

## gringo

```
Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new
```

está leyendo este archivo de configuración. 

Igual no es lo que te interesa, elimínalo ( o renómbralo) para ver si viene de ahi el problema.

No parece tu caso pero acuérdate de que si has actuzalido xorg-server tienes que volver a instalar los paquetes que empiecen por xf86- que tengas instalados.

Puedes ejecutar simplemente emerge -av1 @x11-module-rebuildsi fuera necesario.

saluetes

----------

